# Cheese Coop Important Please Read



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

If you bought Pen Can white mold through the coop please read this and pm me with your address.

I got this in the mail tonight from cheesemaking.com

Dear Customer,
We are writing to you to inform you that there was an error in the labeling of one of your cultures. The C8-Penicillium Candidum you ordered and we sent is probably a red mold and not a white mold. The mix up was due to the fact that the company we get these from did not tell us thatthey changed the packaging and now the C10 looks like the C8. We are very sorry for the mix up and any inconveniences this will cause. We have enclosed the correct culture for you. If you haveany questions feel free to call us at 413-628-3808. Thank you for your understanding.

Sincerely,
The Crew at New England Cheesemaking


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't think I got any of that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

The people that have it are aware of the problem. No worries


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

figured just thought I would jump start the thread if not :biggrin


----------

